# Sunny lake park..aurora



## FultonRacing67 (Apr 15, 2013)

Well went up there today when i pulled up a guy pulled out a Nice Catfish. Another had a crappie and on the boat docks a couple hit Bass. But u need the Aurora Permit to Fish so Bummer. Cant wait fir public fishin sence i go up there on my work break.


----------



## FultonRacing67 (Apr 15, 2013)

Pic of the lake


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Public fishing? They're doing fine on those permits, I'm sure that wont happen anytime soon. Its hard for me to go up their since all the little kids roaming around with the tir spinning rods from Aurora thinkin their B A . Crossing lines with me, no no. I beat that ass in a wrestling tournament a few weeks ago don't make me do it again. And the most you can hope for is a two pounder. I wish I could just run a few trotlines parallel to those Lilly pads.


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

There is nothing in there but a few lil bluegills and leftover grass carp, everyone from outside of Aurora your just wasting your time. Non resident permit is more than resident anyways. Wrestlers from Mantua double..lol.


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

Spike9 said:


> There is nothing in there but a few lil bluegills and leftover grass carp, everyone from outside of Aurora your just wasting your time. Non resident permit is more than resident anyways. Wrestlers from Mantua double..lol.


be there tomorrow morning lol


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

So how did u do at sunny lake


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

The thread is from 2013 lol


----------

